# Diesel verse Gas RV



## krenzkes (Sep 13, 2001)

My wife and I own a Fleetwood Bounder (gas) and are looking at full timing in the not so distance future.  I'm doing research on the pros and cons of each and thinking that diesel is the best way to go.  I would like some thoughts from experienced RV'ers as to costs associated, i.e. maintenance and fuel milage, with diesels and any comparisons between the two, gas and diesel.  Also, if anyone has suggestions as to manufacturers of diesel and what to look for if looking at a used diesel.  Thanks.


----------



## Butch (Sep 14, 2001)

Diesel verse Gas RV

We can certainly open up the preverbial can of worms with this topic.

However, I have  owned 11 previous gas RV's.  My last gas unit, a dual slide, had what we thought was the best box of any coach we have owned. It however was so underpowered it was very worrysome and in a couple of situations, was down right scary.  That was a 99 Ford V-10.  We kept it seven months and unloaded it and bought a diesel.  The Workhorse with their Chev. 8.1 was not then available in any coach we liked or I probably would have gone that route.  The Diesel Pushers will typically have considerably more NCC along with increased weights in each catagory.  Most newer units have a 10,000 lb. tow capacity.  Buying a diesel solely for ecomomy reasons is not practical.  It will get better MPG normally but one would have to drive it for many, many years to come out ahead that way.  I do believe that the diesel with their extended service intervals are cheaper to maintain than gassers.  I personally prefer Cummins as they are normally less expensive to maintain and have the edge on torque.  If you are totally unfamiliar with Diesels, It might be a good idea to talk to a few local reps as to what to look for and expect.  If you  end up preferring the gas, I would look long and hard at the Workhorse with the 8.1 Chev. and Allison transmissions.  JM2CW - Happy Motoring, Butch - Nancy Lake, Alaska


----------



## C Nash (Sep 14, 2001)

Diesel verse Gas RV

Butch,
What size was your last M/H.  I have heard that the early Ford v 10 were underpowered but that the newer have more hps.  Hard to believe that a v 10 would be underpowered but, more pistons don't necessarly mean more hp. We are in the market and I like the Chev. 8.1.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Butch (Sep 14, 2001)

Diesel verse Gas RV

Chelse,
That particular coach was a Winnebago Chieftain 35U on the '99 F-53 chassis.  We both thought  the box was great and didn't like the idea of getting rid of it.  We did however, like the idea of being able to drive our coach home.  The '99 was 275 HP vs the newer 310 HP is not, as you probably are well aware of, what does the pulling.  Its cubes and torque pulling you up the hills regardless of how many cylinders it has.  I understand the triton V-10 was designed for the econoline van.  They should have left it there.  All this aside, I think the Ford V-10 is a very high revving, noisy but smooth running engine which makes a pretty good flat-lander.  When I seen that thing in 1st gear and slowing down with my foot on the floor, we figured it was time to unload it.  We did.   JM2CW - Happy Motoring, Butch


----------

